# Installare secondo mail-mta

## theroot

Ciao a tutti,

ho necessità, su una macchina AMD64, di passare da qmail a postfix. Per fare questo passaggio vorrei installare postfix senza dover togliere prima qmail, ritrovandomi quindi con 2 mail-mta installati contemporaneamente; ovviamente emerge non mi lascia fare questa operazione, come potete vedere sotto.

C'è qualche modo per forzare questa operazione? Averli installati insieme mi permetterebbe di configurare al meglio postfix per poi stoppare qmail e passare al nuovo, con la possibilità, se qualcosa non dovesse funzionare, di riprendere al volo qmail.

```

# emerge  postfix -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/postfix-2.7.1  USE="ipv6 ldap mysql pam ssl -cdb -dovecot-sasl -hardened -mbox -nis -postgres -sasl (-selinux) -vda" 3,339 kB

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/qmail ("virtual/mta" is blocking mail-mta/postfix-2.7.1)

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/qmail ("virtual/mta" is blocking mail-mta/qmail-1.03-r16)

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 3,339 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'mail-mta/qmail-1.03-r16', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    mail-mta/qmail required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'mail-mta/postfix-2.7.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    postfix

```

Ho già provveduto a farmi una copia di sendmail (sendmail.qmail) e stessa cosa farò se riesco ad installare postfix

----------

## ago

non puoi crearti un binario di qmail con tutti i file di configurazione ed eventualmente reinstallarlo?

----------

## theroot

Intendi dire un binario del pacchetto qmail installato? Uhm, perdona l'ignoranza, ma come si fa?

Buon Natale a tutti.

----------

## ago

 *theroot wrote:*   

> Intendi dire un binario del pacchetto qmail installato? Uhm, perdona l'ignoranza, ma come si fa?
> 
> Buon Natale a tutti.

 

con quickpkg

----------

## djinnZ

 *theroot wrote:*   

> Intendi dire un binario del pacchetto qmail installato? Uhm, perdona l'ignoranza, ma come si fa?
> 
> Buon Natale a tutti.

  :Evil or Very Mad:  

```
qlist -I qmail | xargs quickpkg --include-config=y --include-unmodified-config=y
```

Ma prima prova 

```
euse -E mailwrapper ; emerge -DNuv @world
```

(@ se sei con portage 2 e euse è in gentoolkit euses serve per fare ricerche)

Riprova ad installare postfix e se non funziona provi a farti i binari e rimuovere qmail.

Se vuoi ringraziare per l'aiuto prova piuttosto a convincere i signori devel ad aggionare la pagina man di quickpkg includendo almeno le opzioni (visibili solo con --help)...

Letture/visioni consigliate nell'attesa: "Santas Slayer", "Christmas Horror", "Evil Santa" o l'immortale capolavoro di Giffen, Grant e Bisley "The Lobo Paramilitary Christmas Special".

Od il classico xbill tanto per avere un minimo di spirito "natalizio".

Se qualcuno riesce a darmi un indizio (in pm of course) su dove recuperare il film di lobo, anche sottotitolato, sarebbe cosa gradita.

E poi dite che sono sempre il solito...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lucapost

se fossi in te, per eviitare magagne, farei con una virtual machine e qualche redirect temporanero

----------

## theroot

Ciao a tutti,

rieccomi sul pezzo, dire 'rieccomi finalmente di nuovo sul pezzo' sarebbe poco credibile ma prima o poi bisognava tornare alla base  :Evil or Very Mad:  Sto seguendo i vostri consigli e facendo delle prove per venire a capo al mio problema, ma sto incontrando qualche intoppo.

In effetti un manuale un po' più dettagliato di quickpkg non guasterebbe sicuramente.

Sulla macchina dove vorrei fare la migrazione è installato questa versione di qmail:

```
[I] virtual/qmail

     Available versions:  1.03

     Installed versions:  1.03(11:46:17 07/12/2006)

     Description:         Virtual for qmail

```

che credo ormai sia stata rimpiazzata nel portage da netqmail (correggetemi se sbaglio).

Controllando i file installati con qmail:

```
epm -qli qmail

Name        : qmail

Version     : 1.03

Release     : 16                                  Slot: 0

Install date: Thu Dec  7 11:47:13 2006      Build Host: page

Group       : mail-mta                         License: as-is

Size        : 1049799

Packager    : hansmi

URL         : $'http://www.qmail.org/\n\thttp://members.elysium.pl/brush/qmail-smtpd-auth/\n\thttp://www.jedi.claranet.fr/qmail-tuning.html'

Summary     : A modern replacement for sendmail which uses maildirs and includes SSL/TLS, AUTH SMTP, and queue optimization

/etc/skel/.qmail.sample

/etc/skel/.maildir/cur

/etc/skel/.maildir/new

/etc/skel/.maildir/tmp

/etc/tcprules.d/tcp.qmail-pop3

/etc/tcprules.d/tcp.qmail-qmqp

/etc/tcprules.d/tcp.qmail-qmtp

/etc/tcprules.d/tcp.qmail-smtp

/etc/tcprules.d/Makefile.qmail

/etc/env.d/99qmail

/etc/cron.hourly/qmail-genrsacert.sh

/var/log/qmail/qmail-pop3d

/var/log/qmail/qmail-qmqpd

/var/log/qmail/qmail-qmtpd

/var/log/qmail/qmail-smtpd

/var/log/qmail/qmail-send

/var/qmail/rc

/var/qmail/bin/elq

/var/qmail/bin/pinq

/var/qmail/bin/qail

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-showctl

/var/qmail/bin/datemail

/var/qmail/bin/condredirect

/var/qmail/bin/qsmhook

/var/qmail/bin/qbiff

/var/qmail/bin/qreceipt

/var/qmail/bin/splogger

/var/qmail/bin/mailsubj

/var/qmail/bin/tcp-env

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-clean

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-getpw

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-local

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-pop3d

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-popup

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-qmqpc

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-qmqpd

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-qmtpd

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-qread

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-qstat

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-queue

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-smtpd

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-tcpok

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-tcpto

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-start

/var/qmail/bin/maildir2mbox

/var/qmail/bin/forward

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-newu

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-pw2u

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-send

/var/qmail/bin/except

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-inject

/var/qmail/bin/maildirwatch

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-lspawn

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-newbrt

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-newmrh

/var/qmail/bin/config-fast

/var/qmail/bin/maildirmake

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-remote

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-rspawn

/var/qmail/bin/bouncesaying

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-config-system

/var/qmail/bin/sendmail

/var/qmail/bin/mkservercert

/var/qmail/bin/config-sanity-check

/var/qmail/bin/predate

/var/qmail/bin/preline

/var/qmail/boot/binm1+df

/var/qmail/boot/binm2+df

/var/qmail/boot/binm3+df

/var/qmail/boot/home

/var/qmail/boot/proc

/var/qmail/boot/binm1

/var/qmail/boot/binm2

/var/qmail/boot/binm3

/var/qmail/boot/home+df

/var/qmail/boot/proc+df

/var/qmail/control/conf-send

/var/qmail/control/tlshosts

/var/qmail/control/mfcheck

/var/qmail/control/smtpplugins

/var/qmail/control/defaultdelivery

/var/qmail/control/conf-pop3d

/var/qmail/control/conf-qmqpd

/var/qmail/control/conf-qmtpd

/var/qmail/control/servercert.cnf

/var/qmail/control/conf-smtpd

/var/qmail/control/conf-common

/var/qmail/alias/.qmail-root

/var/qmail/alias/.qmail-mailer-daemon

/var/qmail/alias/.maildir/cur

/var/qmail/alias/.maildir/new

/var/qmail/alias/.maildir/tmp

/var/qmail/alias/.qmail-postmaster

/var/qmail/users

/var/qmail/supervise/qmail-pop3d/log/run

/var/qmail/supervise/qmail-pop3d/run

/var/qmail/supervise/qmail-qmqpd/log/run

/var/qmail/supervise/qmail-qmqpd/run

/var/qmail/supervise/qmail-qmtpd/log/run

/var/qmail/supervise/qmail-qmtpd/run

/var/qmail/supervise/qmail-smtpd/log/run

/var/qmail/supervise/qmail-smtpd/run

/var/qmail/supervise/qmail-send/log/run

/var/qmail/supervise/qmail-send/run

/usr/lib/sendmail

/usr/sbin/sendmail

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/VERSION.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/FAQ.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/README.starttls.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/README.qregex.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/qmail-remote-auth-patch-doc.txt.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/SYSDEPS.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/README.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/REMOVE.sendmail.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/INSTALL.maildir.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/UPGRADE.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/TODO.spp.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/THANKS.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/README.spp.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/INSTALL.ctl.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/INSTALL.ids.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/README.relaymxlookup.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/README.remote-auth.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/PIC.relaygood.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/TODO.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/THOUGHTS.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/INSTALL.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/TARGETS.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/INSTALL.vsm.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/PIC.relaybad.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/TEST.deliver.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/PIC.nullclient.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/VERSION.spp.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/PIC.local2ext.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/REMOVE.binmail.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/PIC.local2local.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/SECURITY.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/PIC.local2virt.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/PIC.rem2local.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/PIC.local2alias.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/INSTALL.mbox.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/AUTHORS.spp.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/PIC.local2rem.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/THANKS.spp.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/SENDMAIL.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/README.auth.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/TEST.receive.gz

/usr/share/doc/qmail-1.03-r16/INSTALL.alias.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/forward.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/maildirmake.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/condredirect.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/preline.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/tcp-env.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/maildir2mbox.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/bouncesaying.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/qreceipt.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/mailsubj.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/qbiff.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/except.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/maildirwatch.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/now.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/getln2.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/fd_move.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/alloc.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/subgetopt.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/fifo_make.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/getln.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/coe.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/sgetopt.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/datetime.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/stralloc.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/case.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/env.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/error.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/cdb.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/error_str.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/wait.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/error_temp.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/direntry.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/fd_copy.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man5/addresses.5.gz

/usr/share/man/man5/maildir.5.gz

/usr/share/man/man5/qmail-control.5.gz

/usr/share/man/man5/envelopes.5.gz

/usr/share/man/man5/dot-qmail.5.gz

/usr/share/man/man5/qmail-users.5.gz

/usr/share/man/man5/qmail-mbox.5.gz

/usr/share/man/man5/qmail-header.5.gz

/usr/share/man/man5/qmail-log.5.gz

/usr/share/man/man7/forgeries.7.gz

/usr/share/man/man7/qmail.7.gz

/usr/share/man/man7/qmail-limits.7.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-newmrh.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-queue.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-rspawn.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/splogger.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-popup.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-tcpto.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-newu.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-showctl.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-pw2u.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-local.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-smtpd.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-qstat.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-inject.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-pop3d.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-tcpok.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-start.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-qread.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-clean.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-remote.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-send.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-newbrt.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-command.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-qmtpd.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-lspawn.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-getpw.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-qmqpc.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/qmail-qmqpd.8.gz

```

Ho provato quickpkg scoprendo che non tutti i file di configurazione vengono salvati, mi spiego meglio: i file sopra elencati vengono salvati ma eventuali altri file di configurazione (perfettamente leciti per qmail), che ho creato quando ho configurato il server, non vengono inclusi. Ad esempio:

```
/var/qmail/control/me

/var/qmail/control/helohost

ecc...

```

Lanciando il comando suggerito:

```
euse -E mailwrapper
```

in make.conf tra i flag aggiunti in USE c'è mailwrapper. Provando l'emerge a manina di qmail:

```
USE="mailwrapper" emerge mail-mta/qmail -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "mail-mta/qmail".

```

Che mi riporta al dubbio che il pacchetto qmail sia stato rimpiazzato con netqmail. Questa situazione insieme al problema con quickpkg mi lascia in un terreno paludoso.

In attesa che qualcuno mi tiri una corda per togliermi da questa melma ho pensato che potrei salvarmi con un bel .tar.gz, fatto a manina, con tutti i file del pacchetto qmail (e relativi file di configurazione aggiunti), dopodiché disinstallando qmail (lacrimuccia d'obbligo) ed infine installando postfix.

Postilla: un disservizio di un paio d'ore è accettato, soprattutto se lavoro a notte fonda   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

